# Joa moin moin wa



## didi0815 (18 Juli 2011)

Joa Mahleit näch 

Auch von mir ein Hallo! Bin ein neuer User 

Euer Board oder dies board hier ist nicht mein erstes, kenne bereits andere. Bin ein bisschen mit der Thematik vertraut. Freu mich über viele Beiträge, die ich bereits sehen durfte. 

Ich selbst hatte mal eine schöne Sammlung der Frau Barbara Schöneberger, die leider (durch meine Ex) verloren gegangen ist...  

Ich hoffe hier weiterhin lustige, bizarre, interessante, erotische und skurile Fotos und Videos sehen und vielleicht iwann auch posten zu können.

Weiterhin bin ich natürlich der Didi und komm aus Schleswig-Holstein.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (18 Juli 2011)

Moin Moin​


----------



## astrosfan (19 Juli 2011)

Moin Didi und willkommen an Board 

Viel Spaß weiterhin :thumbup:


----------



## BlueLynne (19 Juli 2011)

moin58moin58


----------



## congo64 (6 Aug. 2011)

moin58


----------



## General (7 Aug. 2011)

Auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (7 Aug. 2011)

*14 tage bei uns und dann solche stats

Geschriebene Beiträge: 59
Für Beiträge bedankt: 467
Erhielt 19 Danke für 15 Beiträge*

Herzlich willkommen bei uns, solche aktiven user brauch ein board.:thumbup:

ich wünsche dir viel spaß beim suchen, finden und stöbern


----------



## didi0815 (7 Aug. 2011)




----------

